# Tip Jar or Sign



## ArminM (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have actual experience using a tip jar or sign? not interested in people in the peanut gallery responding.

How did it work out? Did it affect your ratings negatively?

I'm considering a tip cup only for Fri/Sat bar crowd or a general tip sign that says "Tips are greatly appreciated but not required. Tips are not included in your fare."


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's one from the peanut gallery. Try the "Tips" forum.
http://www.uberpeople.net/forums/Gratuity/
Its been asked about, tried and debated there.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The tip I'd give you is don't drive for uber!


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Coldrider what a stupid thing to say... Don't drive for Uber why not drive for Uber?


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Tips are tied to the tiny minimum wage waiters/servers get, and they depend on them. Uber seems to be on a different level, fair pay and perfect performance included in the fare. Plus, handling cash in the car encourages thieves to rob the driver.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> Tips are tied to the tiny minimum wage waiters/servers get, and they depend on them. Uber seems to be on a different level, fair pay and perfect performance included in the fare. Plus, handling cash in the car encourages thieves to rob the driver.


Cash = thieves
Wallet + License + CC + DC + miscellaneous + cell phone = pirates?

Since when does that logic of carrying cash gets you robbed? Unless you're flaunting it, I only suggest that if someone is robbing you, they don't care if you're cashless, THEY JUST WANT TO ROB for what you got.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Showing money in public can tip the scales toward robbery.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Lets get real. UBER pax are cheap. Thats why they use the service. Once UBER stated they didn't have to tip the pax has an excuse not to tip and look cheap. Cheap service, cheap pax, and stupid drivers (including myself).


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

The only tip I am expected to get is that my Pax get to where they need to go safely.


----------



## Hustle-n-Flow (May 23, 2015)

Since I'm retiring from Uber after this weekend I'll let you know how the tip sign works. I'm on a misson to destroy my 4.91 rating. I'm going out in a blaze of glory!!!!


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Hustle-n-Flow said:


> Since I'm retiring from Uber after this weekend I'll let you know how the tip sign works. I'm on a misson to destroy my 4.91 rating. I'm going out in a blaze of glory!!!!


lmao!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Our society is funked up man


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> Tips are tied to the tiny minimum wage waiters/servers get, and they depend on them. Uber seems to be on a different level, fair pay and perfect performance included in the fare. Plus, handling cash in the car encourages thieves to rob the driver.


We aren't taxi drivers driving a neon yellow car with a lit sign saying "taxi" on it. How would anyone even know we are Uber drivers apart from any other car on the road? And does an Uber driver with tips have any more money on him than any other random driver? If everyone tipped 3 dollars and I did 20 rides in a night that's only $60 in cash. Doesn't the average person already have at least that much in their wallet? Why would we be any greater a target than anyone else? It's not like we're carrying thousands in the car.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's their reply when I asked about tipping. I think I might print this and put it in the back seat:

*Glenn John at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 5, 13:21

Hi,

The Uber experience means not having to exchange payment at the end of a ride, so riders do not have the option to tip at the end of a ride. We let riders know that tipping is not required because we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

If a rider offers cash as a tip, please remind them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know about the tipping policy, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. Of course, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip, you earned it!

You can find more information on this and more common questions at https://help.uber.com/partners.

Best,

*Glenn John at Uber*
help.uber.com


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

ArminM said:


> Does anyone have actual experience using a tip jar or sign? not interested in people in the peanut gallery responding.
> 
> How did it work out? Did it affect your ratings negatively?
> 
> I'm considering a tip cup only for Fri/Sat bar crowd or a general tip sign that says "Tips are greatly appreciated but not required. Tips are not included in your fare."


This must be the hundredth post regarding the same topic.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

same topic, same responses, same replies, Uber will not waiver on this...forget it!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Enjoy making your passengers feel pressured and uncomfortable staring at tip jar the whole ride.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Enjoy making your passengers feel pressured and uncomfortable staring at tip jar the whole ride.


And also getting deactivated by uber when a pax decides to send in a picture of your the tip jar.
A tip jar is self demeaning and unprofessional, who in their right mind would put a tip jar in their car, and yes it is extremely uncomfortable to the pax. It is so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber passengers give you the 5th star as a tip. I just haven't figured out how to spend it yet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tipster said:


> Even an ATM gets a TIP !


atms are 24/7 no breaks tho, and subjected to all kinds of weather and abuse...but if you belong to that atm's network (or if you bank with capital one, ally bank, schwab, etc etc) you don't give a tip, its included 



ray cash said:


> Coldrider what a stupid thing to say... Don't drive for Uber why not drive for Uber?


if you complain about something enough, you should either 1) find a resolution or 2) swallow the pride, and go another route. It's like folks who used to always ask me to reverse fees. I'm happy to do it all day long but in the end nothing has changed. If I leave (and I did), your now formed habit will incur more fees but without anyone there to reverse it (trust me I was the only one who didn't act like it was my bank and every fee I reversed was coming out of my pocket).

Rather have a solution so that the same shiet doesn't happen again and you find yourself in a repeat cycle. Not that its not cool to complain, you have every right to. But at some point you gotta look at yourself and think, man, is this even worth it?



David Pickett said:


> Showing money in public can tip the scales toward robbery.


unless you a thug, folks will look but not touch.



UberEddie2015 said:


> Lets get real. UBER pax are cheap. Thats why they use the service. Once UBER stated they didn't have to tip the pax has an excuse not to tip and look cheap. Cheap service, cheap pax, and stupid drivers (including myself).


ahahha is it cheap or is it trying to be most cost efficient? I am amazed about how much (or little I should say) my friends tip at times. Family too. I think once they see my portion of the tip, they copy out of face but generally if I fall back and let them go first, its 10-15%. I've had people tell me that tipping too much (more than 10-15%) is stupid. I have my reasons though and its nothing to do with the service so much as the state of this economy and flow of cash. Because if folks are always out for bargains and sales, how likely do you think they'll splurge on taxi-like fare on a regular basis? So its either you pick a few fares far and in between to get 'decent' fare or you can drive uber and pick up more pax to stack those single dollars into hundred dollar bills yo. The former choice being what most taxi drivers these days face 



Alexander said:


> Enjoy making your passengers feel pressured and uncomfortable staring at tip jar the whole ride.


pretty much. the amount to tip at times can be intimidating for some, that's why there are articles on the "etiquette" of how much one is suppose to tip in xyz places. maybe one of you can get in touch with a writer in a major publishing syndicate and get them to do a piece on it. serious here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

David Pickett said:


> Tips are tied to the tiny minimum wage waiters/servers get, and they depend on them. Uber seems to be on a different level, fair pay and perfect performance included in the fare. Plus, handling cash in the car encourages thieves to rob the driver.


You lost me at "fair pay."


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Fair, compared to a waiter making $2.25 an hour or whatever.

I think one of the attractions of Uber is the no tipping, on top of the no cash. It is a new, more modern paradigm in transportation and services. Old systems are cluttered with all sorts of complications and overhead. Keep it simple! I have turned away 2 tips so far!


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

ArminM said:


> Does anyone have actual experience using a tip jar or sign? not interested in people in the peanut gallery responding.


Most Uber rides take place in nations where tipping is not part of the normal culture.

if tips are going to make the difference between driving for Uber or not, then don't drive for Uber. Unless Uber includes a tip button in their app, then tips are going to be few and far between. The rider expresses their appreciation with a five star rating, and Uber(X, anyway) is promoted as a cheap and efficient service. It's a ride you can take without having a brass razoo in your pocket. Or even a pocket.

Having a tip jar or sign just guilts up the passenger and their experience won't be as enjoyable, hence lower ratings.


----------



## Tera Myke (Dec 1, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Here's their reply when I asked about tipping. I think I might print this and put it in the back seat:
> 
> *Glenn John at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


Another Uber Robot response, do real people actually answer any of your questions?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Having a tip jar or sign just guilts up the passenger and their experience won't be as enjoyable, hence lower ratings.


Talking about passenger guilt, try this; give the passenger a 1 dollar tip. 
Thank you sir, as my passenger, please except this tip.....I've been abused with your 1 block ride, you might as well double down and take a buck.
or Please take this tip Ms. I don't get them so you should.
or This tip is for you, Uber says tipping the driver is not necessary, they never said tipping the passenger wasn't.
or Uber says tipping the driver is not necessary so please sir, take this dollar and give it to your next driver cause Uber doesn't drive.


----------



## BlonquitaCubana (Dec 16, 2015)

What are your thoughts about using Square for tips or any other debit/credit card swiper?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

BlonquitaCubana said:


> What are your thoughts about using Square for tips or any other debit/credit card swiper?


It Works.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

David Pickett said:


> Fair, compared to a waiter making $2.25 an hour or whatever.
> 
> I think one of the attractions of Uber is the no tipping, on top of the no cash. It is a new, more modern paradigm in transportation and services. Old systems are cluttered with all sorts of complications and overhead. Keep it simple! I have turned away 2 tips so far!


I hope your car breaks down so you stop driving and screwing over other drivers by being so dense.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> Talking about passenger guilt, try this; give the passenger a 1 dollar tip.


When I p/u veterans or cops ... I give them a $5 discount (tip) and thank them for their service. We generally chat for a bit about our respective time in the military or LEO ... and sometimes I've been rewarded with a $20 tip from them. But, I didn't give the $5 discount to garner a tip in kind; but rather, as a USAF veteran & former LEO ... I gave the $5 discount out of respect for their service.


----------

